
Ask HN: Polymer and Web Components? - Fifer82
Where are we here?<p>Polymer is kind of weird. It appears to be always radically changing, it still uses bower.... which is fine but seems a bit old.<p>Hit the polymer tag on stackoverflow and nothing gets answered.<p>There is one book on amazon which is outdated.<p>The new google maps will be web components.<p>I don&#x27;t want to go down a learning road like others in terms of just for fun. No thanks! Yet everyone seems to be involved.<p>Another thing which isn&#x27;t shown anywhereis application development. If every individual tag is a project by itself, or if my entire app is components relative to the app.<p>Do a search here, polymer announcements have no comments.<p>I must turn to HN
======
btopro
Hi, I've been developing in Polymer / Web Components since early February. I
can say that it seems like polymer prior to version 1 was the wild west and
changing all the time. Polymer 2 is very close to being released (rc7 I
believe) and while I'm only developing in Polymer 1, 2 isn't very different.
If anything, they've only removed things.

earth.google.com launched last week and is amazing / built out of web
components. I'm still getting used to doing full one-page apps in it but after
being about 30 elements into development I can say I can't go back to the
world prior to this approach. Starting with the smallest atom-esk elements and
then building up makes building new things faster and faster then the previous
build. We're using it to build an open source edtech platform, polymer is
allowing us to open source our designed elements individually so that they can
also be built on top of / remixed.

webcomponents.org also is over 800 elements now and I've found some really
good ones starting to show up from the general population outside of just
google's core polymer team which is really promising.

~~~
ergo14
Same here, I've almost finished wrapping Angular's UI Router for polymer so
complex applications can be developed with one of best routers in JS world.

------
maxharris
I'd say more about Polymer, but my mother taught me not to speak ill of the
dead.

------
Fifer82
Ps I have hit the "iframe boundary". My work is renderers and angular. I want
to wrap my individual shits as stanalone elements yet still part of an overall
system

